# MECA 2013 OKLAHOMA SHAKEDOWN



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Texas/Oklahoma first show of 2013









Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Are tehre any shows in January?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Are tehre any shows in January?


I'm sure there will be. Jeremy said they would try to do a show every month.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> I'm sure there will be. Jeremy said they would try to do a show every month.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


cool, wont be able to make any till january


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be there. Gotta start getting those points before it's 125* in the car this summer! This should be a GREAT show to hit - cool enough to hang out and have fun with lots of Car Club cars showing their stuff! The last show before everyone hits Full On Rebuild Mode this winter. 
See you there!
-T


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

highly said:


> I'll be there. Gotta start getting those points before it's 125* in the car this summer! This should be a GREAT show to hit - cool enough to hang out and have fun with lots of Car Club cars showing their stuff! The last show before everyone hits Full On Rebuild Mode this winter.
> See you there!
> -T


Agreed! I just hope I can hold my own in Modified class with my ModStreet setup...haven't had time to start on my rebuild yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm happy it's starting early so I can get a jump on the 6 shows ill need to get to finals 

Forget full on rebuild, I'm on full on finish the first build!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Navarr: Who else is in Modified locally?

pocket5s: IDK, REbuild is easier than first build. You've already made most of the hard decisions and you are just taking care of 'regrets' at that point!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

highly said:


> Navarr: Who else is in Modified locally?
> 
> pocket5s: IDK, REbuild is easier than first build. You've already made most of the hard decisions and you are just taking care of 'regrets' at that point!


Grayson (Starkley) , DeanE10 (Dean), Chad (Southsyde) I think...maybe Chad is ModEx. I know Grayson is still at school so no worries about him right now. Dean may show up though.
Almost forgot...Anthony Aho, Carvin Smith from Sic Wit It, Nik Goncalves, Carl Burroughs. 'Bout to get real competitive in the TX/OK scene. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

hhmm... Looks tempting....


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

narvarr said:


> Grayson (Starkley) , DeanE10 (Dean), Chad (Southsyde) I think...maybe Chad is ModEx. I know Grayson is still at school so no worries about him right now. Dean may show up though.
> Almost forgot...Anthony Aho, Carvin Smith from Sic Wit It, Nik Goncalves, Carl Burroughs. 'Bout to get real competitive in the TX/OK scene.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Carl getting back in the swing of things? I know he was away for awhile with his knees...didn't know if Carl 'The Animal' Burroughs would be making a comeback!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Todd-Run down to my house pick-up truck and find a trailer. My truck pulls your car and you can compete in MODEX and Extreme at same time.LOL

All these damn shows and I am stuck in Saudi.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, this year there will be a joint Finals. By the time you get back, both MECA and IASCA will be in full swing, and we <should> have more shows than you care to attend available! Don't worry man, there will be plenty left when you get home 

But come home soon, K?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeremy is going to try for a show a month next calendar year, and I'm going to try to squeeze in a few if I can, including IASCA, here in Tulsa and probably get Anthony Aho to have at least one at his shop. Even if we just use his location, it is nice, central in OK and plenty of room 

I've only been to Saudi on TDY, and that was boring enough. Come home soon and safe.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

kudos to more shows!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> kudos to more shows!!


The OK crew is giving everyone more shows--what they need most is more SQ competitors...Make it Happen!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Indy is 5 hrs farther than Nashville tho...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe if Texas didn't have such a complex that it needed to be so disproportionately large you'd be closer to where the fun stuff is.  Indy and Nashville are both about the same from here...

Yeah. That's right. I messed with Texas.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

highly said:


> Maybe if Texas didn't have such a complex that it needed to be so disproportionately large you'd be closer to where the fun stuff is.  Indy and Nashville are both about the same from here...
> 
> Yeah. That's right. I messed with Texas.


It is large... and we don't have compensation issues... 

We do need something here... it's been run by the clowns far too long and I think it is time to take it back


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> It is large... and we don't have compensation issues...
> 
> We do need something here... it's been run by the clowns far too long and I think it is time to take it back


I'm not sure why Indy won out as the location of choice, but it did (or will...or could...you know what I mean). This year. Thing is, it isn't really 'meeting halfway'. Maybe we need to see about having a geographical distribution app brought up on both the MECA and IASCA websites. Put pins on the map for each paid membership - that information is in the databases...put it to use. The data may lead to a more reasonable location for a joint competition based on 'the majority', not on a whim. Then again maybe it wouldn't. Couldn't hurt though...

And you know I was mostly joking about Texas's compensatory complex. 

Mostly.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

highly said:


> Yeah. That's right. I messed with Texas.


never miss an opportunity to mess with Texas. That's my rule. Oh, and Indians too, since my wife is a card carrying Cherokee


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Indy is not 100% set in stone, there are other possible options on the table.
Hopefully a location will be locked up very soon tho.

regardless if attending or qualifying for Finals, its more about supporting those who do Host and promote shows, and less complaining about a lack of shows.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Indy is not 100% set in stone, there are other possible options on the table.
> Hopefully a location will be locked up very soon tho.
> 
> regardless if attending or qualifying for Finals, its more about supporting those who do Host and promote shows, and less complaining about a lack of shows.


Actually... I will be doing both!

I attend all shows that are 5 hours away or less but it seems that ALL of the shows are 5 hours away... So, I like to complain to Steve and Moe to see what we can do to get some shows in the 1 or 2 hour range. So far, they are interested and we are talking out ways to make things happen.

We do have an interest here in the Austin area, but no shows here so people tend to lose it knowing it will cost more in gas to compete than the entry fee's. 

So again... I will be doing both in attempt to raise awareness and hopefully gain momentum and support for more show local to the Houston, San Antonio and Austin areas.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Actually... I will be doing both!
> 
> I attend all shows that are 5 hours away or less but it seems that ALL of the shows are 5 hours away... So, I like to complain to Steve and Moe to see what we can do to get some shows in the 1 or 2 hour range. So far, they are interested and we are talking out ways to make things happen.
> 
> ...


anything I can do to help, just ask. Kudos to you for what you are doing


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> anything I can do to help, just ask. Kudos to you for what you are doing


Not sure yet man, right now it's just talk, nothing really set... More to come after Christmas I am sure though...

Can't have snow on the ground or really cold and wet pavement... Texans don't have a clue how to drive in less than favorable road conditions...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> Texans don't have a clue how to drive


I fixed that for you...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Actually... I will be doing both!
> 
> I attend all shows that are 5 hours away or less but it seems that ALL of the shows are 5 hours away... So, I like to complain to Steve and Moe to see what we can do to get some shows in the 1 or 2 hour range. So far, they are interested and we are talking out ways to make things happen.
> 
> ...


Well, remmeber Dean, Chris pate said he will be doing some MECA shows next season... That is only 1.5 hrs away for you and 2 hrs away for me... Me and da boyz was gonna do some shows in Houston, but heck, if Pate is doing it, maybe we dont even need to anymore! 

Like I said, between Jeremy and Chris, should be plenty of oppurtunities to earn points for finals.. no excuses..

Well, my only excuse is Indy is 18 hrs away as opposed to Nashville which is only 13... 

I think Joint finals in the Alabama would be a great median for everyone... Bu thats just me.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Well, remmeber Dean, Chris pate said he will be doing some MECA shows next season... That is only 1.5 hrs away for you and 2 hrs away for me... Me and da boyz was gonna do some shows in Houston, but heck, if Pate is doing it, maybe we dont even need to anymore!
> 
> Like I said, between Jeremy and Chris, should be plenty of oppurtunities to earn points for finals.. no excuses..
> 
> ...


Feel Free to get Pate or others to also do IASCA events.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> Feel Free to get Pate or others to also do IASCA events.


+1 to that


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Well, remmeber Dean, Chris pate said he will be doing some MECA shows next season... That is only 1.5 hrs away for you and 2 hrs away for me... Me and da boyz was gonna do some shows in Houston, but heck, if Pate is doing it, maybe we dont even need to anymore!
> 
> Like I said, between Jeremy and Chris, should be plenty of oppurtunities to earn points for finals.. no excuses..
> 
> ...



Yeah I know man... I was talking to Nick and Pate about that several times about it at our G2G that day. I also talked to Pate about helping with the SPL side for those that want to come compete to help open the show a little more and draw a slightly larger crowd...

He made mention several times about "Doing some shows for Steve" so I know he plans to do as many of both as possible. The only issue is making sure we book far enough in advance to get the people there as well as make sure his band does not have a show that conflicts as well.

In my earlier post, that is exactly what I was referring to when I said 



> So, I like to complain to Steve and Moe to see what we can do to get some shows in the 1 or 2 hour range. So far, they are interested and we are talking out ways to make things happen.


Make sense?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Feel Free to get Pate or others to also do IASCA events.


Had a pretty successful iasca comp. Diyma g2g last week. I think he told me it was like 20 entries.. not bad for a lil meet. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

Had some realllly good sounding cars there...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not going to make this one... I am working on the doors this weekend and will not finish in time...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like I'm not going to make it. Just had a production line take a nose dive at 5:30 this morning and I can't leave till it's running. You know it's bad when you hear "How long will it take to fly in the parts?!!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

scores and pics please.... ahem.... just todd!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

4 SQ Competitors and we all won!  
Time to break it and fix it for next year's shows when they start up in March or so...

Congrats to Pocket5s for Most Improved!

Austin Davis in Street, 37 in RTA, Install? and BOBOS
Mike Campo in.... Modified? and Phat ICE
Robert McIntosh 2nd in Extreme, Phat Truck, Most Improved
Todd Extreme, Phat Car and SQ BOS

Mark E was home sick with his daughter. Hope you are feeling better, Mark!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I improved on all my tonality and realism with one item that remained the same. However stage and placement all took a hit.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats to all winners...Wish I could have made it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I improved on all my tonality and realism with one item that remained the same. However stage and placement all took a hit.


The numbers I got back yesterday were hit HARD. Don't be too disheartened if the numeric values went down - look at the relationships overall. My sub was set up a little hot, so my low frequency and lower midrange scores were down a little bit over the last show, but overall my tonality numbers were down an entire point from the previous show. Similarly most of the rest of the numbers on the sheet maintain their placements relative to each other but are overall lower in value than last show. Most of the rest of the tune remained unchanged, but I know I sat him lower than normal (intentional experimentation when there was nothing on the line).

I scored a 77.5 as a result. The relationships were roughly what I expected from the different seating position, but the actual values were down from previous where no change was made. In this case I don't sweat the actual numbers. So if you see areas on your sheet from this show that went UP, that's a good thing!

-T


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I was a net 2 points up. Tonality and realism were up a total of 4.75 while stage and placement dropped 2.75.

Sub only went up one point but I think the resonance hurt me by a point, give or take.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Like Todd says, don't get too down about going down in some areas. Take note of what you did that made improvements in areas and go back and incorporate those later. My first show I scored a 62. By state Finals I was mid 70's with my highest score being a 78 the show before finals. It's a building process. Sometimes you take small steps backwards to make bigger leaps forward later.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I was a net 2 points up. Tonality and realism were *up* a total of *4.75 *while stage and placement dropped 2.75.
> 
> Sub only went up one point but I think the resonance hurt me by a point, give or take.


^^^ Impressive! That's some good work worthy of 'Most Improved'

Chuck


----------

